# Light Red copper colour,help



## sofia ch (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi!
  	Does anyone know how to get this colour?
  	http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-mIwUal395mM/T8gKZ-Xqw2I/AAAAAAAAAoI/LfS0K1xJZ5U/s1600/Queen-Manson-shirley-manson-21176128-853-1280.jpg

  	My hairdresser is more of a haircut expert rather than colour so she doesn't exactly know what colours to mix to get this result. We very recently tried Igora 9-888 with 20g of Igora 0-77 but it turned out way more red than I wanted.
  	I would be very gratefull if someone could give me some advice.Thank you!


----------

